

Ask HN: Whats the best way to find office space in NYC? - shafqat

Any NYC startups looking to subletting some of their space?
======
sahillavingia
Try searching for "coworking." I live in LA, but here's a few links that
Google helped me find:

<http://wiki.coworking.info/CoworkingNewYorkCity> <http://nwc.co/>
[http://blog.coworking.info/2007/10/28/coobric-new-york-
cowor...](http://blog.coworking.info/2007/10/28/coobric-new-york-coworking-
finds-another-home/) <http://www.meetup.com/coworking-nyc/>

Good luck!

